# Bates Tandem



## cycletechuk (22 Oct 2016)

I bought this tandem for it's beauty, great design and engineering, that would be hard to match today! 
Also, of course they went for strength and durability in those days. It's a touring model complete with front & rear panniers, where travel is my other love so inspired me even more to buy it.
Far as I can tell, the tandem only had one owner that passed it on to his niece, who definitely was a true cyclist, new great engineering and how to do his own maintaining .
_(21 February 2014 I have now sold this Tandem which was hard to let go off, but the frame was 2 inches too small for me) _I am now looking for a replacement Bates bicycle or tandem .....................






Bates tandem British steel double diamond frame and odd shaped 'diadrant' forks (Pre war) 1939
Vintage water bottles
Only 75 tube sets made by Reynolds (531 tubing) 
Model Grangewood Tandem 
Unique 'Cantiflex' frame tubing and odd-shaped 'Diadrant' front forks & Chrome plated headtube.





Diadrant' forks





Cantilever brakes and complete with head badge

Throughout the 1930’s they were one of the hallmarks of a quality lightweight.
The Resilion Cantilever was introduced in 1929


----------



## Sharky (22 Oct 2016)

They made good bikes. Might be a bit small to see, but I was riding a Bates in my avatar picture in 1967.


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

Wow!

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2016)

Why did you sell it, a longer seat post would have been easy to fit ?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

@cycletechuk thats a museum piece for sure and what a treasure a true piece of craftmanship


----------

